# Create Folders Manually?



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I've seen the old threads on this but wonder if there's anything new. I have a dozen recordings on my pc that I'm going to transfer to an Elite. Is there a way to create a folder in MY SHOWS on the ELITEand have all of the recordings go there?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

ADG said:


> I've seen the old threads on this but wonder if there's anything new. I have a dozen recordings on my pc that I'm going to transfer to an Elite. Is there a way to create a folder in MY SHOWS on the ELITEand have all of the recordings go there?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


from what I understand you can use kmttg to create a metadata file for each video that tells TiVo to group them into one folder.

I haven't done this myself but have read forum post about kmttg being able to do this, I suggest searching the forum for kmttg and go here:

http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Okay, thanks very much for that. Before I do it I'd love to hear from anyone who might have had success (or failure) doing so.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ADG said:


> I've seen the old threads on this but wonder if there's anything new. I have a dozen recordings on my pc that I'm going to transfer to an Elite. Is there a way to create a folder in MY SHOWS on the ELITEand have all of the recordings go there?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What kind of recordings are these? It is possible to create metadata files so that they will be grouped together if you pull them to the Eilte via pyTivo. You could also just put them all in one folder on the PC, create a pyTivo "share" pointing to that folder and the folder would be available in your MY SHOWS.



rhettf said:


> from what I understand you can use kmttg to create a metadata file for each video that tells TiVo to group them into one folder.
> 
> I haven't done this myself but have read forum post about kmttg being able to do this, I suggest searching the forum for kmttg and go here:
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/


That is not one of the functions of kmttg.


----------



## jrlbc06 (Apr 29, 2012)

I've done this with pyTivo. The wiki for pyTivo provides some information on how metadata works and using a default.txt file with a series ID to point all recordings in that folder into the same folder on the Tivo


----------



## brian1269 (Jul 24, 2003)

jrlbc06 said:


> I've done this with pyTivo. The wiki for pyTivo provides some information on how metadata works and using a default.txt file with a series ID to point all recordings in that folder into the same folder on the Tivo


Wouldn't it be nice if TiVo just added this feature, one of several main ones that we have been asking for for years?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, it is one of the features I use extensively on my Dish DVR, and I think it would be a tremendous feature for TiVo. Looking at the Now Playing list, I think, "hey, I'll create a custom folder for those shows," only to remember on on a TiVo, and think that the engineers at TiVo MUST have thought about such a feature considering how feature rich a TiVo is. This is a pretty good example of the "lack of new innovative features" discussion on many threads on this forum. Now, that Dish has had this feature for years, TiVo probably wants to avoid patent lawsuits, so we may never see it hear.

It just seems that a really powerful feature like custom folders would be in line with the other good and great features of a TiVo, so it stings a bit to think of TiVo's best ideas having been back in 1999. There are quite a number of innovative new features that TiVo could add, but seems NOT interested in doing so.

We can't really count the "TV Everywhere" and streaming client for other rooms as being innovative as this is where the competition has been and is the new reality for all such DVR devices. However, I would gladly welcome a Custom Folder feature in TiVo (obviously TiVo would never support it on older series) any time they would like to ad it.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

You can also use TiVo Desktops Autopush to create folders. Just have all the videos in one folder on your computer, then create a autopush. What ever you name the auto push will be the name of the folder they get placed in on your tivo.

Word of warning though, anything autopushed will be copy protected with a copy never. Make sure you keep a back up of it on your computer if you ever think you will want to transfer it back.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

LoREvanescence said:


> You can also use TiVo Desktops Autopush to create folders. Just have all the videos in one folder on your computer, then create a autopush. What ever you name the auto push will be the name of the folder they get placed in on your tivo.
> 
> Word of warning though, anything autopushed will be copy protected with a copy never. Make sure you keep a back up of it on your computer if you ever think you will want to transfer it back.


Can you please explain autopush? This sounds like the easiest solution for me. Thanks much.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

ADG said:


> Can you please explain autopush? This sounds like the easiest solution for me. Thanks much.


Open Tivo Desktop and go to publish Videos. Find the folder on your computer and double click it to open it to Desktop. If you do it as automatically transfer this folder it will transfer any new files you put into it anytime. I do this for all my cable shows as I am only ota and I download all my other shows. It works great, just remember Desktop is very limited in file types it will publish.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Great, thanks again.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

brian1269 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if TiVo just added this feature, one of several main ones that we have been asking for for years?


I'm definitely a person that likes more features, but I think this is comparatively a very very minor feature that most people wouldn't use.


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

I would use it all the time. some people buy season of shows and would like to rip and put into folder in tivo.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

hillyard said:


> I would use it all the time. some people buy season of shows and would like to rip and put into folder in tivo.


Absolutely no need for mods to TiVo to do this. Can be done with currently available free tools.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> That is not one of the functions of kmttg.


Pulled from kmttg help:

metadata

If this option is enabled then kmttg will create a metadata file which will have same file name as the final video file name but with .txt extension at the end.

This metadata file can be used by pyTivo when serving back shows on your PC to your Tivos to provide detailed information about the show. Without the metadata file if you serve .mpg (or non .TiVo files) back to your Tivos there will be no information about the shows when you view them from your Tivos.
NOTE: According to pyTivo conventions this file should be the same name as your video file but with .txt extension added. Thus if you re-name your video file be sure to re-name this file as well.

Starting with kmttg version 0p7d you now have more control over which video files to generate metadata files for. Under kmttg configuration Program Options tab use the metadata files setting to choose which file(s) to generate metadata files for.

Yes its not just kmttg out of the box since you need PyTivo to send the file.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rhettf said:


> Pulled from kmttg help:
> 
> metadata
> 
> ...


That's when it pulls files from a TiVo. kmmttg does not create metadata files from scratch using data acquired from the web like MetaGenerator and pyTivoMetaThis do. It simply gets XML from the TiVo or a .tivo file and converts it to a pyTivo format text metadata file. IOW, you cannot use it to create metadata files for your own recordings or from those you "acquired by other means".


----------

